# Rate how bad Id beat your lil twink asses



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## didntreadlol (May 11, 2020)




----------



## LowTierNormie (May 11, 2020)

Op is probably posting the pics of his school bully, don't fall for his shit


----------



## Mikecel (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5701 (May 11, 2020)

Ugly giraffe-necked gymcel faggot


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Op is probably posting the pics of his school bully, don't fall for his shit


Pussy


----------



## godirl (May 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


>



I would turn you into my little princess


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 11, 2020)

Looks like absolute shit


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 11, 2020)

I would karate that niggas ass


----------



## TheyCallMeDevil (May 11, 2020)

interesting somethings really weird about your eyes and mouth


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 11, 2020)

OP you accidentally posted a picture of a single dad


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

Lil twink faggots worrying about how your makeup is for the day... I would beat everyone's ass down on this faggot site


----------



## needsolution (May 11, 2020)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Incoming (May 11, 2020)

Your mouth looks like it stretched from all the cocks you guzzled OP


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lil twink faggots worrying about how your makeup is for the day... I would beat everyone's ass down on this faggot site


Sure brah.
Now go check if your wife's bull is happy enough to let you watch today mate


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

Native said:


> OP you accidentally posted a picture of a single dad


I am your daddy bitch
Joke site filled with lil bitches circle jerkin eachother


----------



## herring (May 11, 2020)

i'd beat the shit out of you tbh ngl


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 11, 2020)

Do you like a twink huh?


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

hxrrington said:


> i'd beat the shit out of you tbh ngl


0%


----------



## herring (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> 0%


100%


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

hxrrington said:


> 100%


Skinny boy


Bdf4030 said:


> Skinny boy


Not bad but I'm bigger than you  keep it up lil guy


----------



## needsolution (May 11, 2020)

Ohh yeeeeah slap me big daddy




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Skinny boy
> 
> Not bad but I'm bigger than you  keep it up lil guy


What a cope, you pencil neck bitch, you would somehow end up deformed further than you already are JFL keep LARPing.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (May 11, 2020)

no bragging no bs I'll beat your ass no homo


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> What a cope, you pencil neck bitch, you would somehow end up deformed further than you already are JFL keep LARPing.


Lol actions speak louder than words... lol twink ass bitch... no idea what larping means idk about your nerd language 


DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> View attachment 402390
> no bragging no bs I'll beat your ass no homo


You wouldn't do shit if I was standing in front of you. I'm actually bigger than that now


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (May 11, 2020)

Thats not you that was the guy from the other day asking for rates. He had a diffrent profile name. Are you really this bored lmao pathetic.


----------



## lonelystoner (May 11, 2020)

Lol


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol actions speak louder than words... lol twink ass bitch


JFL, you have fucking girl muscles. The only action you know of is getting beat the fuck up.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> JFL, you have fucking girl muscles. The only action you know of is getting beat the fuck up.


Lmao you get fucking curb stomped


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lmao you get fucking curb stomped


*My deformed daughter, the curb is where you were born, and it is where you will die as well.*


----------



## Age of Empires (May 11, 2020)

second pic looks a little bit like gosling


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *My deformed daughter, the curb is where you were born, and it is where you will die as well.*


Cute


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Cute


Replied to the wrong post


Bdf4030 said:


>



This is "cute" you look like a fat kitten


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Replied to the wrong post
> 
> This is "cute" you look like a fat kitten


You'd get your ass beat by a fat kitten


----------



## Kekee (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


>



You'd get your ass beat HARD by me you utter cumskinned subhuman:


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

Kekee said:


> You'd get your ass beat HARD by me you utter cumskinned subhuman:
> 
> View attachment 402434
> 
> ...


You know how to google images of random guys... cool bro.... kinda gay


----------



## Incoming (May 11, 2020)

@Tellem--t


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

Incoming said:


> @Tellem--t


What are you ganna tag the big guy on the block because your lil faggot ass would get dicked down?


----------



## Incoming (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> What are you ganna tag the big guy on the block because your lil faggot ass would get dicked down?


I tagged him because his pictures were used you retarded asymmetrical cuck


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

Incoming said:


> I tagged him because his pictures were used you retarded asymmetrical cuck


I'll come find ya lil guy


----------



## Incoming (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> I'll come find ya lil guy


How tall are you


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

Incoming said:


> How tall are you


Tall enough to make you my bitch I guarentee you that.... there are maybe 1 or 2 guys on this site that would beat me up. 

I can tell by the way your talkin your not one of them


----------



## Incoming (May 11, 2020)

I’m really getting giga Manlet vibes from you OP


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

Incoming said:


> I’m really getting giga Manlet vibes from you OP
> View attachment 402462


Never been called short by anyone irl my height is respectable but under 6ft


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> You'd get your ass beat by a fat kitten


No need to project, this is looksmax.me not Microsoft PowerPoint


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> No need to project, this is looksmax.me not Microsoft PowerPoint


This site is shit


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> This site is shit


Then fuck off and stop projecting


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


>



You look like a manlet


Bdf4030 said:


> Lil twink faggots worrying about how your makeup is for the day... I would beat everyone's ass down on this faggot site


Are you hurt because we told the truth? Unlike soyddit fuck off and go beat someone ass because you are insecure. Just know you won’t be beating pussy anytime soon jfl


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> You look like a manlet


Nope I'm fine with my height never been an issue


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Nope I'm fine with my height never been an issue


How tall are you barefoot? No bullshit come on I would guess 5’9” or less. Your frame and tiny ass hands give it away


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Never been called short by anyone irl my height is respectable but under 6ft


Lol @ this 
Respectable but under 6ft


----------



## Slayerullah (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> respectable
> 
> under 6 ft



Choose one


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Skinny boy
> 
> Not bad but I'm bigger than you  keep it up lil guy


Guess what buddy none of that shit matters. Face is everything 😂


Kekee said:


> You'd get your ass beat HARD by me you utter cumskinned subhuman:
> 
> View attachment 402434
> 
> ...


What’s good tellem you just couldn’t stay away I see hahaha


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> You look like a manlet
> 
> Are you hurt because we told the truth? Unlike soyddit fuck off and go beat someone ass because you are insecure. Just know you won’t be beating pussy anytime soon jfl


Lol whatever I can still get cute girls, I'm not like every nerd here that demands a perfect 10/10 and finds every little imperfection. None of the girls I talk to are fat or ugly


Slayerullah said:


> Choose one


Not insecure about my height 1 bit has never been an issue.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol whatever I can still get cute girls, I'm not like every nerd here that demands a perfect 10/10 and finds every little imperfection. None of the girls I talk to are fat or ugly


All I am saying is stop projecting when you know you aren’t all that. Tell me your height and I’ll tell you if it’s over. Also does “talking to” mean fucking? Or talking? I’m confused what your objective is.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> All I am saying is stop projecting when you know you aren’t all that. Tell me your height and I’ll tell you if it’s over. Also does “talking to” mean fucking? Or talking? I’m confused what your objective is.


Just as tall as mike tyson look it up. Yeah I'm not 6ft but that doesnt matter.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 11, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Just as tall as mike tyson look it up. Yeah I'm not 6ft but that doesnt matter.


“Not 6ft but that doesn’t matter” stop coping chad or death also are you fucking or talking?


----------



## vis (May 11, 2020)

Who's Dad is this


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 11, 2020)

vis said:


> Who's Dad is this


Your daddy


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


>


----------



## didntreadlol (May 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

u have no muscles son, only fat

zero chest and traps or shoulders or arm veins


----------



## Nosecel (May 12, 2020)

>looksmaxing


----------



## Nisse (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


>







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cares (May 12, 2020)

That little pencil neck wouldn’t stand a chance. Go have a wank.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

This dude encapsulates the "no gym for your face" notion pretty well


----------



## Nisse (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Never been called short by anyone irl my height is respectable but under 6ft


Nothing under 6ft is respectable faggot come lick the cum of my tip pussy


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> This dude encapsulates the "no gym for your face" notion pretty well


well he has a shit body, he wouldnt even look like he gyms irl


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> well he has a shit body, he wouldnt even look like he gyms irl



Yes, OP has no definition and looks skinny fat.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

You're fucking ugly and short. No amount of muscle will save you. 

Jfl at you for coming here like a fucking 12 year old and saying "XD I can beat your ass". 

If you truly believed that then you would feel no need to come to an obscure forum and say it. Sure a lot of people on this forum are insecure but you are without a doubt the most insecure pussy this forum has seen.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (May 12, 2020)

Forums 
Looksmax 
Looksmaxing


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> well he has a shit body, he wouldnt even look like he gyms irl


Han ser ut som en sån tryhard gymblatte som kör fitness24/7 och försöker haffa fitnesstjejer med sin urusla Svenska.


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 12, 2020)

Damn daddy,you'd beat my ass till it's red raw.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> You're fucking ugly and short. No amount of muscle will save you.
> 
> Jfl at you for coming here like a fucking 12 year old and saying "XD I can beat your ass".
> 
> If you truly believed that then you would feel no need to come to an obscure forum and say it. Sure a lot of people on this forum are insecure but you are without a doubt the most insecure pussy this forum has seen.


Just a test I've noticed the ones on here that actually have balls will challenge me but the ones with low T will try to use "logic" to argue. Just a shit forum where everyone talks shit all the time I had to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Just a test I've noticed the ones on here that actually have balls will challenge me but the ones with low T will try to use "logic" to argue. Just a shit forum where everyone talks shit all the time I had to do it.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> View attachment 403213


Is that you? Lol


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Is that you? Lol


No i'm 6'2


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> No i'm 6'2


With no t


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> With no t


Jesus Christ, I hope you are trolling. You are so fucking fragile and insecure. If you truly were "dangerous" you wouldn't brag about it online, remember that. You are a fucking joke and most likely a loser in real life. 

How old are you? 11?


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Never been called short by anyone irl my height is respectable but under 6ft


Fucking manlet subhuman


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Jesus Christ, I hope you are trolling. You are so fucking fragile and insecure. If you truly were "dangerous" you wouldn't brag about it online, remember that. You are a fucking joke and most likely a loser in real life.
> 
> How old are you? 11?


Lol Democrat


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Why does this thread not have 10 pages of brutal roasts? 

Looksmax.me has lost its spirit, if this was 6 months ago then he would get roasted to oblivion and gone on suicide watch.


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

weak feminine high set browridge wouldnt resist a single punch, narrow face, fragile peanut skull, pencil neck, no traps, high bodyfat, short height... "MUH MASCULINITY IM SO MANLYY GRRR"


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> weak feminine high set browridge wouldnt resist a single punch, narrow face, fragile peanut skull, pencil neck, no traps, high bodyfat, short height... "MUH MASCULINITY IM SO MANLYY GRRR"


Lol have you even been in a fight before?


Swescension said:


> Why does this thread not have 10 pages of brutal roasts?
> 
> Looksmax.me has lost its spirit, if this was 6 months ago then he would get roasted to oblivion and gone on suicide watch.


Lol are you calling on your army of nerds to attack? Another sign of pivoting and low t


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol have you even been in a fight before?
> 
> Lol are you calling on your army of nerds to attack? Another sign of pivoting and low t


Not everything is about fighting you low IQ monkey, even if you were good at fighting, women don't even take a single look at you. They see you as what you are , a subhuman. I won't get into a stupid fight just to fuck up my face. Even I am more masculine than you at the age of 18 so stop the cope. You are genetic trash. And you will always find someone stronger than you are, women aren't looking for fckg powerlifters theyre looking for good genetics you retard


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Not everything is about fighting you low IQ monkey, even if you were good at fighting, women don't even take a single look at you. They see you as what you are , a subhuman. I won't get into a stupid fight just to fuck up my face. Even I am more masculine than you at the age of 18 so stop the cope. You are genetic trash. And you will always find someone stronger than you are, women aren't looking for fckg powerlifters theyre looking for good genetics you retard


Lmao wow what a lil bitch response. Look in the mirror and reread you comment


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lmao wow what a lil bitch response. Look in the mirror and reread you comment


Too complicated for ur subhuman brain I can understand
Read title of ur thread again and look at urself in the mirror lmao


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Too complicated for ur subhuman brain I can understand
> Read title of ur thread again and look at urself in the mirror lmao


Yeah I dont understand how someone can be such a lil bitch your right I guess that means my iq isnt high


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Yeah I dont understand how someone can be such a lil bitch your right I guess that means my iq isnt high


Define "lil bitch" then since this pathetic insult has literally nothing to do with my previous post, and yeah you won't get very far in life with such a low IQ, ugly face, frame and height


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 12, 2020)

youre fucking ugly as fuck. kill yourself


Bdf4030 said:


> Lol whatever I can still get cute girls


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> youre fucking ugly as fuck. kill yourself
> 
> View attachment 403565


Yeah bad phot


Vidyacoper said:


> youre fucking ugly as fuck. kill yourself
> 
> View attachment 403565


Yeah that's a really bad photo of me I'm not ugly just not overly attractive


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Yeah bad phot
> Yeah that's a really bad photo of me I'm not ugly just not overly attractive


You have a long midface of death JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol are you calling on your army of nerds to attack? Another sign of pivoting and low t


Jfl, I have years of martial arts experience and i'm 6'2. I would crack your skull in a matter of seconds. Pretty sure I could kill you with my bare hands. 

You wouldn't act this way if we were standing next to each other, remember that.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Jfl, I have years of martial arts experience and i'm 6'2. I would crack your skull in a matter of seconds. Pretty sure I could kill you with my bare hands.
> 
> You wouldn't act this way if we were standing next to each other, remember that.


Lol I dont care how much martial arts you know I would not hold back if your being a faggot I'd call you out. There is no fucking way you would kill me with your bare hands hahaha. I may look like a nice guy but in scrappy and I would never go down without putting damage in I can guarantee you that lil guy


wannalooksmax said:


> You have a long midface of death JFL


Bad photo. Yes I know that is a flaw of mine but I'm not that bad looking irl. Horrible photo of me unshowered and looking like shit. But yes I am no model


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol I dont care how much martial arts you know I would hold back if your being a faggot I'd call you out. There is no fucking way you would kill me with your bare hands hahaha. I may look like a nice guy but in scrappy and I would never go down without putting damage in I can guarantee you that lil guy
> 
> Bad photo. Yes I know that is a flaw of mine but I'm not that bad looking irl. Horrible photo of me unshowered and looking like shit. But yes I am no model


Jfl at that insecure response, you are probably the biggest loser irl. jfl coming to an anonymous forum to tell kids that you can beat their ass. No normal adult would do that. You failed in life, accept it.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> You know how to google images of random guys... cool bro.... kinda gay


That’s not a google image he uses this site you subhuman


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Jfl at that insecure response, you are probably the biggest loser irl. jfl coming to an anonymous forum to tell kids that you can beat their ass. No normal adult would do that. You failed in life, accept it.


Lol your a bunch af shit talking little kids idc.


Mr.cope said:


> That’s not a google image he uses this site you subhuman


Wasn't even him that posted it it was someone else posting his pic... pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol your a bunch af shit talking little kids idc.
> 
> Wasn't even him that posted it it was someone else posting his pic... pathetic


You are probably shorter than most kids here tbh. 

May I ask, how often do you try to fight people in real life? Probably never because you are a short and skinny subhuman. You failed in life so you come here to tell people how tough you are, if you were tough then you wouldn't feel the need to brag about it on the internet. 

Your only solution is to commit suicide, think about it, you are a miserable man and your existence is pathetic. You are an adult who comes to forums to brag about how you can beat people up because you never had the chance to become something in real life.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> You are probably shorter than most kids here tbh.
> 
> May I ask, how often do you try to fight people in real life? Probably never because you are a short and skinny subhuman. You failed in life so you come here to tell people how tough you are, if you were tough then you wouldn't feel the need to brag about it on the internet.
> 
> Your only solution is to commit suicide, think about it, you are a miserable man and your existence is pathetic. You are an adult who comes to forums to brag about how you can beat people up because you never had the chance to become something in real life.


Lol I'm 5'10 height has never been an issue for me doesn't matter if a girl doesn't like me because I'm not 6ft idc. 

I only made this post because I knew everyone of these lil shit talkin kids would get triggered I'm actually a pretty calm chill dude irl I get along with everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol I'm 5'10 height has never been an issue for me doesn't matter if a girl doesn't like me because I'm not 6ft idc.
> 
> I only made this post because I knew everyone of these lil shit talkin kids would get triggered I'm actually a pretty calm chill dude irl I get along with everyone.


Sounds like the only getting triggered is you, we must have struck a nerve when we called you out on your bullshit. 

You are ugly as fuck, your eyes are horrible, your midface is too long and your mouth must have gotten stretched out by sucking so much cock.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Sounds like the only getting triggered is you, we must have struck a nerve when we called you out on your bullshit.
> 
> You are ugly as fuck, your eyes are horrible, your midface is too long and your mouth must have gotten stretched out by sucking so much cock.


Lol aright I'm done with


Swescension said:


> Sounds like the only getting triggered is you, we must have struck a nerve when we called you out on your bullshit.
> 
> You are ugly as fuck, your eyes are horrible, your midface is too long and your mouth must have gotten stretched out by sucking so much cock.


Lmao what ever. Have fun circle jerking eachother. This site is retarded. I'm out.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol aright I'm done with
> Lmao what ever. Have fun circle jerking eachother. This site is retarded. I'm out.


Have fun being a fucking miserable loser in real life. Think about this site before you commit suicide, we will live rent free in your ugly skull for the rest of your pathetic existance.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Have fun being a fucking miserable loser in real life. Think about this site before you commit suicide, we will live rent free in your ugly skull for the rest of your pathetic existance.


If hes ugly then I'm not even human wtf. He looks average


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Have fun being a fucking miserable loser in real life. Think about this site before you commit suicide, we will live rent free in your ugly skull for the rest of your pathetic existance.


Lol get plastic surgery fag... 2 bad you never had a good father figure to live like without being a pussy ass bitch... later


Colvin76 said:


> If hes ugly then I'm not even human wtf. He looks average


Yeah I'm average looking your probably better looking than ppl on here want you to believe... leave this place and live life.. this place is shit... I'm out deleting my account now


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lol get plastic surgery fag... 2 bad you never had a good father figure to live like without being a pussy ass bitch... later


Damn, i'm already moving into your ugly skull and get to live there devoid of any payment. 

You are short and ugly


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Just a test I've noticed the ones on here that actually have balls will challenge me but the ones with low T will try to use "logic" to argue. Just a shit forum where everyone talks shit all the time I had to do it.


JFL IF YOU THINK YOU ARE HIGH T HOLY SHIT
Roped tbh


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> JFL IF YOU THINK YOU ARE HIGH T HOLY SHIT
> Roped tbh


HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Moggy (May 12, 2020)

You ooze estrogen, absolutely zero flangs.

LOL @ thinking you would last even 10 seconds against a lionhearted ethnic.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 12, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You ooze estrogen, absolutely zero flangs.
> 
> LOL @ thinking you would last even 10 seconds against a lionhearted ethnic.


He has the bodyfat and insertions of a woman and his eyes look so prey like lmao


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Moggy said:


> You ooze estrogen, absolutely zero flangs.
> 
> LOL @ thinking you would last even 10 seconds against a lionhearted ethnic.


Lol ok tough guy


----------



## Robocok (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


>



Where do you live? I'll fight you if you're close enough.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Where do you live? I'll fight you if you're close enough.


Wisconsin


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 12, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Where do you live? I'll fight you if you're close enough.


Same I wanna mog him to self harm


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

GrayEyedBarrett said:


> Same I wanna mog him to self harm


Talk is cheap lil guy


----------



## Robocok (May 12, 2020)

hxrrington said:


> 100%


I'll fight you too. Where do you live?


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Robocok said:


> I'll fight you too. Where do you live?


I already said I live in wisconsin you fuck


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> I already said I live in wisconsin you fuck


Does the water there have estrogen?


----------



## Robocok (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Wisconsin


Come to Cali and you can get it.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

Robocok said:


> Come to Cali and you can get it.


Your about to get $2000 per month come here... airlines are cheap. California needs to be walled out from the rest of the country nothing but libtard faggots.


----------



## Robocok (May 12, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Your about to get $2000 per month come here... airlines are cheap. California needs to be walled out from the rest of the country nothing but libtard faggots.


California is full of liberal faggots, but you're close to America's armpit, Chicago and Michigan. You're famous for cheese. I'll smack you in the head with a block of cheddar after I subdue you.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (May 12, 2020)

I would kick your ass


Bdf4030 said:


> Your about to get $2000 per month come here... airlines are cheap. California needs to be walled out from the rest of the country nothing but libtard faggots.


Remember when Republicans claimed that they cares about the debt/deficits?

They lied.


Robocok said:


> California is full of liberal faggots, but you're close to America's armpit, Chicago and Michigan. You're famous for cheese. I'll smack you in the head with a block of cheddar after I subdue you.


Trump is a retard and a racist.


----------



## Bdf4030 (May 12, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> I would kick your ass
> 
> Remember when Republicans claimed that they cares about the debt/deficits?
> 
> ...


Lmao trump will go down as one of the best presidents of all time.
. Cry for him libtard


----------



## johnnydeep222 (May 13, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> Lmao trump will go down as one of the best presidents of all time.
> . Cry for him libtard


15% unemployment DON the CON has nothing to run on. LATE covid response, no healthcare reform, record debt and deficits,no wall, impeachment, blown behavior. Whats the point in voting for him??


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 13, 2020)

hahahahahha


----------



## Lars2210 (May 13, 2020)

“Jerk off to my wife getting bukkaked” phenotype


----------



## Madness (May 28, 2020)

Ngl it would be rough for you to gymcel so hard just to get shot


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (May 29, 2020)

hxrrington said:


> 100%


bro are you 5'3


----------



## Deathrasher42 (May 29, 2020)

Bro you can't even beat my dick


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 29, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> Bro you can't even beat my dick


Already exposed him https://looksmax.org/threads/goat2x...her-larping-manlet.147569/page-2#post-2499895


----------



## herring (May 29, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> bro are you 5'3


I am 6'1


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 29, 2020)

chad


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 29, 2020)

*legendary title *


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## deer (Jun 12, 2020)

thats probably someone he hates jfl


----------



## DharkDC (Nov 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bl0odyme5s (Nov 13, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Op is probably posting the pics of his school bully, don't fall for his shit



if that's his bully i'd hate to see him


----------

